# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 327 : Just Cause, toujours

## Guy Moquette

Lire la news sur le site

Il y a des moments, dans la vie d'un magazine, qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à qualifier d'historiques. Ce trois cent vingt-septième numéro de Canard PC vient incontestablement d'en vivre un. En effet, notre jeune et fringuant rédacteur Izual, mondialement réputé pour sa peur des légumes et pour ne rien manger qui n'ait été préalablement lyophilisé ou extrait d'une boîte de conserve, un sachet sous vide ou d'une poubelle de fast-food, a bandé tous ses muscles et concentré tous ses efforts psychiques pour écrire sa première recette de cuisine, les *pâtes à la mauvaise foi*, en page 5 de ce magazine collector.


Devant l'impossibilité de lutter face à un événement d'une telle ampleur, le reste de la rédaction a fait de son mieux pour remplir les pages restantes. A commencer par une grosse louche de tests, au rang desquels le débilo-jouissif *Broforce*, l'étonnant *Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes*, *Human Resource Machine* (le nouveau jeu des créateurs de World of Goo et Little Inferno), les extensions *Rising Tide* pour Civilization : Beyond Earth, et *Hearts of Stone* pour The Witcher 3... Du côté des A Venir, l'équipe a tout donné : un gros, très gros avant-goût de *Just Cause 3* qui dans le genre débilo-jouissif, se pose là aussi. Sébum est revenu de Levallois (c'était plus pratique et rapide que la présentation en Corse) en affichant un sourire idiot : soit c'est bon signe, soit ils l'ont bourré de drogues pour altérer son jugement. Et avec ça, une longue preview d'*Endless Space 2* assortie d'une interview d'Amplitude, des pronostics sur *Fallout 4* (dont on publiera le test dans le prochain numéro, contrairement à ce que cette andouille d'Izual affirme dans son article, faut pas lui en vouloir, il venait d'avaler par mégarde une feuille de salade et n'était pas dans son état normal), ainsi que *Rainbow Six Siege* et *Star Wars Battlefront*, dont Kahn Lusth et Sébum ont retourné la bêta comme une crêpe. Tiens, encore un truc dont Izual reste soigneusement à l'écart, ça contient du lait ces saloperies là.


Pour varier un peu le menu, on vous propose également une autopsie, par un Netsabes qui n'est jamais contre un déterrage de cadavre, de *SimCity*, un test du *SteamController* et toutes les autres rubriques récurrentes. Quant ànotre Izual star du jour, il gagne tellement de temps sur ses créneaux de repas (au-delà de trois minutes, c'est trop long),qu'il en a trouvé pour vous faire un Oeil dans le rétro consacré à *Jagged Alliance* et vous vanter les mérites du mod *Autumn Leaves* pour *Fallout NewVegas*. Il est bien, ce garçon, on va lui commander du Soylent, ça va encore augmenter sa productivité.


*Tests*
Broforce
Skyhill
Transformers : Devastation
The Witcher 3 : Hearts of Stone
Minecraft Story Mode
Mushroom 11
Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes
Downwell
WRC 5
Civilization Beyond Earth : Rising Tide
Heroes of Normandie
Fallen : A2P Protocol
Human Resource Machine
Disgaea 5 
Dragon Quest Heroes


*A Venir*
Just Cause 3
Star Wars : Battlefront
Rainbow Six Siege
Indivisible
Endless Space 2
Fallout 4


*En Chantier*
Pulsar : Lost Colony
Cryptark
Brigador
Rimworld 


*Et autres hors d’œuvres (produits frais, sans conservateurs, peut contenir des traces de mauvaise foi)*
Autopsie : SimCity (2013)
Cabinet de curiosités
News online
Au coin du jeu : la publicité surmobiles
News hardware
le tour du Périph'
Test : le Steam Controller
Rétro : Jagged Alliance
Mods : Autumn Leaves pour Fallout NewVegas
Panier Garni : Don't Starve
Mario Sporco

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hé bé, ça semble bien garni tout ça.
Pour F4 on est d'accord que ce ne sont que des suppositions tirées de ce qu'on a tous pu voir/lire, vous n'avez pas mis les pognes sur une preview du jeu, par hasard ?

----------


## Ornitier

Salut !

Vous pourriez nous donner les dates de diffusion sur ePresse ? Ce serait vachement ultra méga uber™ giga sympa.  :Prey: 

Remerciement votre.

----------


## Raclure

Jagged Alliance ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 
Ne pas réinstaller le 2, ne pas réinstaller le 2

----------


## natijah

> Salut !
> 
> Vous pourriez nous donner les dates de diffusion sur ePresse ? Ce serait vachement ultra méga uber™ giga sympa. 
> 
> Remerciement votre.


Le Canard PC sort plutôt rapidement en numérique, c'est la déclinaison Hardware qui traîne ses pattes.

----------


## Kaelis

La vache il est déjà en kiosque. J'ai eu une bonne surprise en allant chercher le CPC Hardware

----------


## Akodo

Tiens en parlant de Soylent, j'ai lu très récemment le livre, et j'ai été très surpris de n'y trouver que quelques références pas très développées. Il semblerait que ce soit le film qui ait fabriqué toute l'histoire derrière cet nourriture...

----------


## Zerger

Disgaea 5 et Dragon Quest Heroes  ::lol:: 

Pauvre Izual, le bizutage finit quand?

----------


## Erreur

Un truc franchement déplaisant depuis un certain nombre de N°, les articles (y compris 2 / 4 pages) non signés.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

C'est pour quand la sortie? J'ai du rater la date...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Un truc franchement déplaisant depuis un certain nombre de N°, les articles (y compris 2 / 4 pages) non signés.


Euh... hein?

----------


## Jul Marston

M'est avis qu'il parle des n° concernant l'E3 et la foire à la Wurst made in Köln ainsi que du HS

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ben les E3 / Gamescom c'est comme ça depuis la naissance du mag et même bien avant.
Et pour les HS, beaucoup sont écrits en très grosse partie (plus de 75%) par une seule et même personne.

----------


## Erreur

> Euh... hein?


Au temps pour moi, après revérification c'est effectivement le changement de présentation (déport dans la colonne de synthèse et réduction de la typo du nom de l'auteur) que je n'avais pas intégré ...

Comme quoi l’œil est très paresseux ....

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Faut muscler les paupières!  ::):

----------


## Percolator42

Le test de rebel galaxy c'est pour le prochain mag?  ::'(:

----------


## ohunpixel

oh Just Cause 3 en couverture  ::wub::  , j'approuve totalement cette couverture.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> oh Just Cause 3 en couverture  , j'approuve totalement cette couverture.


J'aurais préféré une version Coulymade  ::'(:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

T'as bien regardé les petits détails de la couv?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> T'as bien regardé les petits détails de la couv?


Oui bon ok, un demi bon point alors  :;):  Mais je pensais à une grosse tête en remplacement de celle d'origine  ::P:

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Rien sur epresse... :/

----------


## znokiss

Oui oui on connait la chanson.



> perso si on m'empêche de pouvoir me payer le numéro le jour de la sortie, et bien je ne l'achète pas: autant attendre la version pirate plus tard (et même en l'achetant sur epresse ça reste intéressant d'avoir le pdf à pouvoir prendre partout avec soi, meh)...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est condamnable. Moi aussi si je n'ai pas ce que je veux tout de suite, je vais le voler. Y'en a marre d'attendre quoi.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

T'as bien raison et ces canards de la boulange qui sont fermés à cette heure là alors que j'aurais bien bouffé un croissant, j'vais aller leur péter leur magasin pour me servir, ils pourraient au moins prévoir un 24/24 pour les urgences

----------


## natijah

Sauf que vous comparez une boulangerie à une plateforme dématérialisée quasiment accessible 24/24h.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Oui bon c'est un peu le principe même du Troll en fait  ::):

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Ahahah... vous faites la fixette sur ce qui n'est pas important, les gars...

ps: il est dispo depuis hier apparemment
pps: non, je ne l'ai pas acheté
ppps: non, pas piraté non plus :P

----------


## Zerger

Vous avez pas compris.
Zoidberg, c'est la pastille rigolote du forum. Elle est là à chaque numéro  :;):

----------


## LaVaBo

> Vous avez pas compris.
> Zoidberg, c'est la pastille *rigolote* du forum. Elle est là à chaque numéro


J'ai toujours pas compris ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce doit être parce qu'il n'a pas mis un chapeau.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Pirée, quelle communauté exécrable. Au moins, le magazine reste décent, à part une ou deux choses borderlines... dont le traitement des clients démat'.

De toute manière, j'ai passé mon message au personnes intéressées, je n'ai rien à me reprocher.

----------


## mcr47

Toujours autant de haine envers Fallout 3 qui n'avait pas un scénar si indigent que ça. ::mellow::  Hormis les graphs d'oblivion et la fpsification du gameplay qui tranchent avec ses illustres ancêtres c'est vraiment un ptain de jeu.:love

Edit: Je viens de lire forum de F4 et je vois que ça parle déjà assez de ça alors ne fates pas attention à mon post. ::siffle::

----------


## Catel

Attention aux coquilles !!

Page 51 §2: "la pause de bombes"
Page 61 §1: "le contenu qui pêche"

----------


## tiste

Coucou,
Autre coquille de Pipo dans l'article sur Disgaea 5. La série Disgaea a déjà été localisée en français auparavant, c'était sur la version DS de Disgaea 1 (hours of darkness).

----------


## Pipomantis

Là c'est plus une erreur qu'une coquille (et apparemment d'autres épisodes ont également été traduits).

J'assume donc ma pleine responsabilité et laisserai Moquette me fouetter avec des câbles RJ45 sur la place publique (de la rédaction, faut pas déconner).

----------


## tiste

La sanction semble juste. Tout va bien  :;):

----------


## Fredk

Roooh je n'avais jamais tilté particulièrement sur Broforce. Juste souri par moment sur les annonces ou mentions diverses... jusqu'à la référence sur la demande de remboursement par la sécu.

Merci, merci et encore merci d'avoir insisté sur ce titre!  Déjà un week-end plus que rempli de franche rigolade avec mes enfants.  C'est au poil ce truc... tellement débile que ça en devient de l'Art en faisant le grand tour par derrière.

----------


## von morgan

> La sanction semble juste. Tout va bien


Bah, le RJ45 c'est pour les mauviettes. A part si il a laissé la box branchée au bout, là ok ça devient hardcore.

----------


## Nono

Je prépare le pop corn pour le prochain numéro.

----------


## pipoop

Je viens de tilter mais la personne qui as fait le test de heart of stone pour TW3...il aurait pas prit une cuite avec les stries bleues dans le 2?

----------


## Guy Moquette

Monsieur est perspicace...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Monsieur est perspicace...


Non, Monsieur est pipoop.

mouais...

----------


## ERISS

Putain, Steam la consolisation du pc. Comme je hais cette derme (TM).
Après le disque-dur de Gabbe, son UC (sa console quoi), les jeux devront utiliser sa manette.
La mort du PC. Vers un Mac-Gabbe.
Putains de traitres de steameux. Vous avez le droit de vous foutre du jeu pc (indépendant surtout), mais ne dites pas le contraire.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Faut vraiment que t'ailles voir un spécialiste, toi...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ca me eriss le poil.

----------


## ERISS

> Faut vraiment que t'ailles voir un spécialiste, toi...


Ça va, je suis déjà principalement chez GOG, spécialistes du jeu pc, avec FireFlower Games.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/28...=1#post9447985

Canard PersonalComputer, magajine spécialiste du jeu vidéo, s'est diversifié en Canard Pc&Consoles, mais depuis peu 'PC' ça ne suffit pas avec les jeux sur tablettes et téléphones. A quand le changement de nom?
_Canard Windows,Consoles,etc_ c'est déjà pris.

Steam ne cherche pas à être un éditeur, il cherche à ce que les devs soient eux-même éditeurs-pour-Steam.
Comme le patron de média en général a très rarement besoin de faire de la censure: les journalistes salariés ou à la pige s'auto-censures eux-mêmes pour pouvoir être publiés. Avec Steam ça va être pire: en plus le pro ne devra utiliser que le matos Steam.

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Haraban

Un Eriss sauvage apparait.

Il a les yeux injectés de sang et il tremble.
A première vue vous diriez qu'il a prit un shoot terrible et qu'il est prêt à tout.

Ne l'engagez pas. Ne le regardez pas. Déplacez-vous lentement et fuyez.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quoi ? Quoi ?

Qu'est-ce-qye vous nous cachez, la rédac ? C'est quoi ce bazar ?

C'est quoi l'étape suivante ? Hein ? On va être obligé d'utiliser une Steam Box pour jouer aux jeux de notre compte steam et Canard PC, organe de presse de Gabe Newell, ne nous a pas prévenu ?

Révolte !



On tient notre CanardPCGate !

Merci, ERISS, de m'avoir ouvert les yeux  :Emo: .

----------

